# Locust breeding.



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

has anyone ever done it successfully?

i want to start breeding them myself.

i have found this starter kit and it looks quite good... 

Items For Sale

anyone ever used it? would you recommend it?

cheers all


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

:lol2: that's my locust breeding box! I made it from some plywood, etc... It does work, though I'd recommend getting a stat for the light bulb. That box holds up to 300 locusts, and the false bottom is for easy cleaning (locusts poo like there's no tomorrow)


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

hah i thought you might reply 

why whta temp does the bulb need to be at?

whats the best to feed them?

cheers


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I feed mine lettuce/dandelion/cabbage, yes they poo alot, but mines only just back and running due to a different variety of locusts not laying.

I have 26 breeding pairs which im hoping will keep me turning over as when i had 10 breeding pairs their output was not sufficient.

Most important thing is food, keep em fed very well.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup i have.. Was pretty easy..

Wrote a quick no nonsence guide of what i do.. Has photos to explain.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/162087-another-breeding-locusts-thread-5.html


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do locusts smell anywhere near as bad as Crickets when they are kept for breeding? I had to abandon my Cricket breeding plans as the smell was overpowering.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Superbuzz3 said:


> Do locusts smell anywhere near as bad as Crickets when they are kept for breeding? I had to abandon my Cricket breeding plans as the smell was overpowering.



Nope, They smell fine.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

Twiisted said:


> Yup i have.. Was pretty easy..
> 
> Wrote a quick no nonsence guide of what i do.. Has photos to explain.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/162087-another-breeding-locusts-thread-5.html


very useful link, thankyou


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Ellis said:


> hah i thought you might reply
> 
> why whta temp does the bulb need to be at?
> 
> whats the best to feed them?


 
:lol2:

Temps should be 40C during the day, dropping to 25C at night.

I fed mine on dandelion leaves. It's cheap because they are free 
But, be warned, they eat LOADS of food. They also eat oats, which should be provided as well as greens.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

cool, can you just get any old dandelion leaves from the garden then?

is any substrate needed?

cheers


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Ellis said:


> cool, can you just get any old dandelion leaves from the garden then?
> 
> is any substrate needed?
> 
> cheers


Yeh, as long as they aren't covered in pesticides or other chemicals.

You don't need substrate, but adults do need a deep container of sand to lay eggs in (I use tall cups)


----------

